# retirement



## xo31@711ret (19 Jan 2010)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post; tried searching for a 'retirement' thread in the forums & search but came up blank.
I just wanted to inform any RMS clerks or retired / former Adm clerks & fin clerks (some of whom on this site may know or did know my better half in the past). 
WO Jackie Comeau, RMS clerk, is retiring March 01 2010. I 'hooked up' with Jackie in the early 90's when we were posted at Chatham. I was at the clinic / 119 AD Bty medic. Jackie was the clerk at the medical orderly room.  
Jackie started out in the reserves with 2RNBR in Bathurst NB around 1980 (I'm not sure of the exact date but I know she is buying back almost 9 years of reserve time; she CTed to the regs in 90). She spent a lot of class B and some class C at St. Hubert Que. She CT'ed to the reg force in march 1990. Her postings then were to CFB Chatham; CFRC Det Moncton; CTC Gagetown (where we spent a glorious 11 years...) & finally to HMCS/NCSM JOLLIET as the chief clerk & (sometimes) acting COXAIN. Once the school year is done in June (& after the house is sold) we & our two daughters Michelle & Emily are heading back to her home of Robertville NB on the north shore to put down roots with her (and mine by marriage) Acadian family...should be interesting for this Newf   ;D. In all seriousness though, I look forward to it, her folks and siblings are great people & I consider a couple of her brothers as some of the best friends I ever had.


----------



## CountDC (19 Jan 2010)

Wish you both a fond retirement.

Is Comeau her maiden name?


----------



## xo31@711ret (20 Jan 2010)

Yep, Jackie kept her maiden name. She's an Acadianne from the the north shore; Robertville, just outside Bathurst. Mine is Connors, from Pouch Cove, 20 minutes east of St. John's.


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Jan 2010)

Good luck, Gerry and give Jackie my best.


----------

